# Christmas Card Photos



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ever have the brilliant idea that you will take photos of yourself and your two cats with some sort of festive background or clothing or holiday props?

Yeah... it doesn't work. 
However, if I get a humorous outtake, maybe that'll do.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the idea although it would be very hard to get Tosca to stay next to Suzie and Thomas long enough for a nice family picture.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I bought the boys matching Christmas Collars (Tuxedo collars with little bow ties) and I THOUGHT I'd take a pretty Christmas Card Pictures of them.

By the end of that 'photo shoot' I was scratched up, the collars are in pieces, and I had to vacuum up the black and orange fuzz off the floor from the ...argument...

Then I ran to Kmart and bought a pack of pretty christmas cards with kittens on them for 16.00.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I just take photos I really like .. and photoshop them. Makes it a WHOLE lot easier lol.

Like these .. nothing in them (except the animals) are real


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Um yeah  this was my attempt at Xmas photos with Yuki one year. I couldn't get her to keep the Santa hat on long enough to photograph her! Lmao I ran out and bought cute kitty Xmas cards too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

haha.. good try.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I ended up using this photo (even though it's not real Christmas-y) as the outside of the card and then when you open it up, the caption reads "_Flying reindeer, huh? We'll see_..."

I know it's lame, but my creativity was dwindling.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Beautiful photo though! I usually go online on walgreens and pick out their layouts they have already for their cards and then all I have to do is drag photos that I like in there. :]


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Worked for me 

View attachment 38281


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, that is such a cute pic of Munch! I'm pretty sure Scout would kill me in my sleep if I tried to do that to him. I _might_ be able to get a hat on him, but no way could I get something on his body. He is freakishly strong.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I didn't have to fight with Munch at all... he truly doesn't mind

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

See, told ya he doesn't mind! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzjX3BRZudk&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

awww, munch is so cute in his christmas outfit!

i loved that video of munch too! he looks like a very happy and relaxed boy.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's my old boy Horse (RIP) channeling his inner angel...








being Santa








and... we couldn't do a Partridge in a Pear Tree so we did a Chook on a Horse ..... :roll:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Those are ADORABLE! You certainly didn't have problems posing him! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are just frickin adorable!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

He was such a lovely boy. Very willing to cooperate .... especially because the clicker and a treat were only seconds away. We adopted him when he was about 6 yrs old (entire until then) and he was just the sweetest goofball ever. I really miss him ....


----------

